# $175 - $199.99 @ LetsTalk - New Lines and Upgrades (VZW GN2)



## kxs783kms (Jul 18, 2011)

Title says it all. Also if you use the coupon code, you get an extra $25 off at checkout (which will make it $175+ tax.) Plus there's free overnight shipping. And if you got the phone from anywhere else, see if you're still in the price match window, as I am. Going to get my $100 back from BB now. Hurry! 

Coupon Code: 25RAFLTC

http://www.letstalk.com/samsung-galaxy-note-ii-verizon

Thanks Captain53 from AndroidForums.


----------



## Revs9k01 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thought I should add this:

Amazon has the Note 2 for $99.99

I got it price matched after purchase last week when it went down to $149.99 thinking if i should go back for a second time and get another 50 bucks back now.


----------



## kisypher (May 29, 2012)

Damn, should have waited. Just upgraded my family to the Note 2 on Verizon on release day and it cost me over $3500. Granted that's 5 lines, but still.



kxs783kms said:


> Title says it all. Also if you use the coupon code, you get an extra $25 off at checkout (which will make it $175+ tax.) Plus there's free overnight shipping. And if you got the phone from anywhere else, see if you're still in the price match window, as I am. Going to get my $100 back from BB now. Hurry!
> 
> Coupon Code: 25RAFLTC
> 
> ...


----------



## robjective (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't think the $99 is for upgrades. I just checked and it's coming up $279 on Amazon.

After a fruitless visit to BB (they were willing to match the Let's Talk price, but only had white and said they couldn't do a business account), I ordered over the phone from Let's Talk yesterday. It was complicated because I was using an upgrade from another line and it's a business account, but the LT rep was great.


----------

